# Field and 8nBait rod



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody using a Wheels Reels Rod for grass casting and 8nBait? If so which model?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Field and 8 n bait rod*

Fusion mag...
However I talked to Jeff Hester AKA Wormy who works with WRI and he said the best field rod would be to build a Fusion Mag with and Inferno butt section. 
The inferno butt section is a beast.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Fusion makes a great heaver and does a pretty good job over grass.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIuPlxvz20I

Tommy


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Tommy what rod did you use to set the new USA record? I read about the reel but there was no mention about the rod. 

I own currently a Zziplex Primo Syncro, a 1st Gen Breakaway 2pc/1pc (50H), and a cheap Tica ex hvy as a surf backup to the other two but do not own a true 8nBait heaver. Rods I have been looking at so far are the wr300 and the Fusion Mag but am open for suggestions. 

I really like the Zziplex Primo Syncro feel and performance and have closed in on 700' with a 525 Tournimag and high reel. Me casting low reel is like watching a monkey with a football  . I have watched a couple of grass casting events when they were held in Lewes DE but have not entered one. I grass cast for the relaxation and enjoyment of sending 150g of lead to another area code. 

I am a salt fly rodder primarily but my first trip to OBX was last week during the Nor'easter which made my fly rod a no go out front. We did take the Ocracoke Ferry where I got to watch the guys surf fishing the ends. I got the fever to return and give that style fishing a try


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have some new youtubes of me practicing with my wr300 im selling this past weekend.
IMO the WR300 is more rod then a fusion.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ybqklcPNfXA


----------



## jabber (Oct 28, 2008)

been throwin fusion mag and inferno havent switched butts yet cool idea


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jim,

It was either the ZZiples Full Tournament or the TTR. I think it was the FT.

The Primo Syncro is one of the all time great casting / fishing rods. Capable of big numbers in the field and good to fish with as well.

Tommy


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tommy

I cast for recreation several times a month for the past 4-5 years and can't seem to get past the 700' wall. This is another reason a equipment change comes to mind. (I know ... "you can't buy distance" BUT aren't there limits for equipment?). I cast high reel and a monkey and a football come to mind when I cast low reel and use a UK 525 TMag for a reel most of the time. So my question is to get past this distance should I invest in a reel from Bill, a longer stiffer rod, or technique fighting to be coordinated with low reel? IYO, where would I get the most improvement?

I wish they kept records for high reel distances (or fishing type casting styles) so I had some reference as to my casting. Eventhough my number is a pendulum cast, it would be nice to see OTG or HC high reel distances for events.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you can bend it then a more powerful rod may help. That being said, one of the biggest mistakes many field casters make is buying the newest-biggest-baddest hot rod of the year. If your skilll level or power does not allow you to bend the rod then it will hurt, not help your distance.

High reel vs low reel. 

The most important thing is finding what works best for you. Is there some magic distance jump that comes from low reel?? No. It does give some guys a better grip on the spool. For me it just seems to put the reel in a more natural and comfortable position for the hit. It is easier for me to grip with the pulling hand, plus it frees up the right to apply full power to the hit.

Jerry Valentine is the best high reel caster I know. He is a USA casting legend and at the age of 60 he still blasts them out well over 700'.... 

Either way will work.

Tommy


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again Tommy ...... Your view on this is greatly appreciated. I did not know that Jerry was a high reel caster but I have heard of his casting abilities and now knowing he was also a high reel'r too gives me encouragement.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimDE said:


> Thanks again Tommy ...... Your view on this is greatly appreciated. I did not know that Jerry was a high reel caster but I have heard of his casting abilities and now knowing he was also a high reel'r too gives me encouragement.


If you didn't see the video clips from the Big Danny tournament, I noticed a number of high reel casters in that event also.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

JimDE said:


> "you can't buy distance"


Yeah, but ya can buy excellent instruction that may well lead to distance. I'd suggest ya take a weekend and go see Tommy. He is an excellent instructor and his performance certainly proves that he knows his stuff. Best fishin' $$ I ever spent...


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

When Hoss was alive he gave me several long distance casting lesson and is responcible for my interest in this sport. I'm sure Tommy could add much to my casting abilities but as a retiree it's a bit l o n g of a drive to meet up with him  Last week was the first time I ever drove down to coastal NC and only the second time I have been in the state.


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

But let me add this .... I really enjoyed myself down there and plan on going back.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Fusion mag...
> However I talked to Jeff Hester AKA Wormy who works with WRI and he said the best field rod would be to build a Fusion Mag with and Inferno butt section.
> The inferno butt section is a beast.


Unless there's been a recent change, believe the nail, inferno, fusion and fusion mag all share the same butt.......so don't see any benefit by putting the inferno butt on the Fusion Mag tip.....


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Tommy said:


> Jerry Valentine is the best high reel caster I know. He is a USA casting legend and at the age of 60 he still blasts them out well over 700'.... Tommy


Larry Haack threw competitively for a while back in the latter 80’s. He took the national title one year beating out Ron Arra and Big Lou McEachern. Larry threw high reel.


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Oyster ...... That info helped this ole high reeler hope.


----------

